
From $7k to $80k per month with a Slack App - alexxtomsk
https://standuply.com/blog/from-7k-to-80k-usd/
======
shadowprofile76
Congratulations. Impressive boost. You mentioned SEO tactics for broadening
the reach of your content marketing. Would you mind sharing any details on how
you did this for your content?

~~~
alexxtomsk
Well, it's a broad topic. However, it comes back to several main things:

1\. Select a target keyword. You select some and only keyword you'd like to
rank a post for.

2\. Mind the competition Check on the competition for that keyword. Don't
chase for the ones where you can't outrank competitors. I.e. we can't outrank
Atlassian for agile project management, but we can go for less competitive
keywords.

3\. Compose a great piece of content about that keyword. Then you write a
great piece of content about it (See 10x content by Rand Fishkin). Put it in
the title, URL and within the content.

------
charliepark
Even if it's including annual contracts in the 2019 numbers, 1,000% growth per
year — all bootstrapped — is great. Congrats on that!

~~~
alexxtomsk
Thanks, Charlie.

------
orasis
Great job guys!

